# rate your boat



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm wondering how happy people are with their boats (and power plants for that matter). I was hoping to solicit some feedback as to what your boat is, how you like it on a 1-10 basis, and even maybe list your engines, and how happy you are with them on a 1-10. For instance, mine is:

Proline Sport 20 w/a Suzuki 140 Boat: 7.8 Engine 8.9


I'm of course looking to go bigger, and these opinions will help me in my decision. Thanks...:brew:


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

Edgewater 225cc 10 Yamaha hpdi 200 hp...9.5 (would like to have a 4 stroke, but heck the one I have works fine.


----------



## fish fry (May 19, 2007)

22 ft Gulf Coast low side with 150hp Evinrude. For what I use it for, I rate it a 9. Best boat I have ever owned.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

27 contender Suke 175's Boat 9.5 Id like 240 gal of gas instead of 210 (Id also like to ride the 27T) Motors Id give also a 9.5 Id like them to weight the same and put out 250 HP (Id have to change the laws of physics)

Fun Post

R


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

36' Contender, Yamaha 350's Boat=9/Motors= 9


----------



## BigBullRed (Jul 6, 2009)

Boston Whaler 320 Outrage - 8
Twin 275 hp Mercury Verados - 6.5 - lost a lower unit first trip out, not great on fuel, but very quite.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Robalo R220 - 7 (only because I wish it were a 26', otherwise a 9). Yamaha F225 - 9.5.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

mine is a 19ft kenner with a 125 been verry happy with it i fish the river lakes bays and oceanhave caught brim to big sharks and everything in between--but i wish i had more power and longer boat but over all i give it a 9.5


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

31-t contender -solid 9/F-250- 10. No complaints.


----------



## Blue Runner (Jul 27, 2004)

Ocean Master 31 CC 9.5 Yamaha F-250 10


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

1984 42' Bertram - 9 (complete refit with custom everything - its like a new boat).

Old 6V92 Detroit Diesels - 1 (Always something wrong with them, never run right, left us stranded many times).

New C12 Acert Cats - (Hopefully a 10 - being installed over the fall.)


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is 10.5 and the best kind of ALL.

....Sold it last fall :smile:


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

24' ProLine Supersport. Great little package for fishing jetties and offshore. Rate the boat an 8. Wish it were a few feet longer. Motor is a 225 Optimax. Rating is a 9. Wish it was a 250 but the fuel economy is great and reliable as any out there. 

BWE


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

1999 World Cat 246 SF with 1999 Yamaha OX 66 Saltwater Series 150 HP motors. The boat rides like a dream. I bought it used, and it wasn't propped right. The fuel economy is not that great right now; however I'm playing with different props at this time to increase my mileage. Regardless, the motors are bullet proof.

Boat - 10
Motors - 8 (will go to 10 if I get them propped right)


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*SOUTHSHORE 24VDR*

Motor 10
Boat 10

Drifter:texasflag


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> 1999 Yamaha OX 66 Saltwater Series 150 HP motors.


Keep an extra O2 sensor on board and know where it is and how to change it. It will save you one day.  Nothing to it, screws right in and out.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

1972 14ft monark john boat: 8 and a 1969 6HP evinrude: 8.5 Been two miles off shore in two foot swells without a drop of water.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

1978 Boston Whaler Montauk - 90hp Yamaha 2 stroke 10 and 10


----------



## screamin eagle (Nov 30, 2005)

1981 20ft mako center console 10 93 Evinrude 150 10 1984 johnson 15hp kicker 10 I worked my arse off for 2 summers to pay cash for it (i paid $3,650) and for it being my first boat I'm very happy with it. :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

Proline 24 Walk - 8
Suzuki 250 - 10


It's for sale, going bigger..............


----------



## bobby m (Jul 20, 2009)

*24' Ranger Bay Ranger - w/250 Yamaha*

I have a 24' Bay Ranger with a 250 Yamaha 4 stroke.
Boat a 10 - motor a 9......best center console I've owned by far


----------



## AQUAA MANN (Jul 24, 2008)

2003 fountain cc--trip 300 mec opti's--9.0 badass love it


----------



## AQUAA MANN (Jul 24, 2008)

34 foot


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Parker 23SE Yamaha 225 Four Stroke 
It gets up in less than 2' of water and I have had it 60 miles offshore. The only dislikes are lack of storage and its a little wet riding. Very happy and in my opinion its a 9 out of 10 for the type of fishing I do.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

24' Robalo CC w/twin 150 hp Yammie 4 strokes...boat 9...could use a better wiring job, but the boat is a tank, & has a lot of range for a 24 footer. Good ride for a 24', & rides good. Motors 10..economical, & workhorses. I threw in another 10 for ya guys as well!


----------



## bcgulfcoast (Oct 18, 2007)

20 ' lowside gulfcoast w/ 175 evinrude. 
boat 8
motor 8.5

not perfect, but great all around bay boat.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Ratings*

28-foot ProSports with twin 150 Merc Optimax's

1. Boat stability 10 (no rock and rolling)
2. Dry ride 10 (great hull design)
3. Gas mileage 10 (great savings)
4. Boat storage 7 (inefficient design)
5. Deck design 7 (really like Bullears Triton)
6. Seating 7 (like Mahiseeker's Robalo)
7. Merc Motors 6 (should have gone Yamaha)
8. Captain 25 (why not?)


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

I HAVE A 19' WELCRAFT FISHERMAN WITH 150 HP EVINRUDE BOTH GET A 10
IT GOES OFF SHORE AND CAN PULL MY KIDS ON SKIS ON THE LAKE. GOOD DRY RIDE!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

21' Shallow Sport - 10 best boat I have ever owned. For a 21' she will run pretty skinny.
175 rude - 9 Just want a little more.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Lot's of people happy with their boats, that's great. I love mine, too.

Boat - 8.5 (wish it had larger fish boxes, and 50 more gallons)
Motors - 9.5 (love the F150s. Only had one issue, clogged injector).

Pros of mine:

Range - 360 miles
Economy - 1.8mpg
Cuddy with a/c, refridgerator, microwave, toilet, shower, plasma TV, etc.
Four Batteries (key IMO)
large beam
nice hard top with e-box

Cons:

26ft
Little wet in a quartering sea (curtains took care of that)
small fish box
Hard top gave me issues but seems to be resolved
slightly small live well


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

walnut planning pad with oak legs and a black max for power 

gonna upgrade soon

a paid for boat rates 10.0


----------



## lwave191 (Jan 10, 2009)

360 grady 3 250 yamahas 9 boat 10 engines


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

*10*

I don't think I have ever been on a real 10. But I think a 10 would be a 6o+ Resmondo. My boat for a center console is amazing. I love the thing. It truely lacks nothing other than a/c but I was willing to give that up for all the other advantages she has. I have a/c every night that I am not fishing. If I stayed offshore more than 2 nights in a row I may change my tune though!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

...and don't forget that he fishes more than 90% of the entire Texas charter fleet. He is afterall the most interesting man alive.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

08 Skeeter zx 22 bay t -10
08 Yamaha Vmax series 2 - 9


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

18'.6" - 05 Edgewater 185cc = 9 & Yam 115 = 9. Great smooth dry ride on the boat in a chop and good gas mileage. Good for the bay, jetties & short offshore trips.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

25' SeaCraft-8
Twin DF-175 Suzuki's-9

It's a pretty solid boat now that I "did" a few things to it. 

I'd like one of two things...a bigger fuel tank or get the fuel mileage from the motors the manufacturer claims.

The engines I've only had them 4 months and have 175 hours on them. Been great so far mechanically...fuel burn is not bad, but not what it is billed to be. Last trip was a very heavy load of gear for over night fishing plus a good box of fish. 234nmiles on 129 gallons of fuel..we cruised at 25 knots most of the time..only exception was the last 5nmiles. The wife wanted to "floor it" so we came in from there at 34 knots @5K rpm.


----------



## phillimj (May 14, 2008)

Strike 35 CC with twin 440 h.p. yanmars. 300 gal of fuel and 475 NM range. I will give it a 9.0 for 100 fathom fishing.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

22 glacierbay 8 wish it was faster but love the ride ,, 99 honda's 10 great on fuel


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

36 Contender 2 stroke OX66 250s 580 of fuel Motors 9.5 boat 9 wish it had a bigger center console like the new 37..Great riding boat. TW


----------



## stewart9982 (Jul 20, 2009)

Skeeter zx 22v: 10
Yamaha f250: 10


----------



## rbenson123 (Jun 28, 2009)

2008 sea hunt 220 escape - 9
2008 yamaha f200 - 10


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

20 foot gator trax (gator flats) with yamaha F-75 both would be a 9
wish i could put bigger motor on it other then that it is a good boat.


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

28ft sailfish
Yamaha 250s=10
boat=9
This thing is a fishing machine, plus its orange!


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

triton 240 lts 9, 250 pro xs 10, wish the boat had more side, motor has great fuel economy, been 60 miles in it


----------



## PlayaBagdad (Jun 16, 2009)

2006 Panga Mexican Origon

No Motor (115 Yamaha 4 Stroke)

No T Top

No Railings

No Electronocs

Yet!

Yet!

Yet!


----------



## 2bayous (Aug 22, 2006)

21 tran cat.-9.5 Honda 225-7.5. Had a few problems with the overheat alarm. I need a low water pick up!!! but besides that boat runs skinny and is alot better ride compared to some of the other boats i have had. it is well built.


----------



## Catfish48 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Note to Drifter...........*

Looks like you could use a Bigger Motor or a Little Less Boat!!!! Lovin it!!!


----------



## Catfish48 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Note to mredman...........*

That is one Fine Ride you got there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Cange (Apr 2, 2009)

24 ft grady white cuddy cabin w/'08 300 Suzuki -

Pros -

2.3 - 2.6 mpg @ 25 nmph - range 350 mi w/150 gal tanks
Unsinkable - its been thru tropical storms and 12' + stacked seas and never missed a beat
Cuddy = comfortable overnight sleeping + lots of DRY storage
GREAT stereo w/6 speakers - we're rockin even if seas are flat and fish aren't biting

Cons - 

no a/c in the cabin - only fans
single engine transom so have to depend on kicker backup
small built-in fish boxes - have to supplement with 2 x 160 qt coolers strapped to deck (they must not catch much fish in NC ?)
sm built-in live well - had to install 30 gal poly livewell above deck

I have to give the Grady a 10 because I'm still alive despite traveling 20+ miles in Tropical Storm Bill with a crewboat following to the Pass to make sure the dumb sh#ts made it. And the Suzuki 300 I only give a 9 because it is so quiet you dont know when the SOB is running or not - 2x I have trailered the boat at the launch and pulled it out to the parking lot w/engine still running.

Would really like to get a 28-32' cat but need a new job and more $$$$. Anybody hiring for $150K + ... I'm a hard worker (promise)

Steve


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

SeaVee 340 - Inboard - twin diesel - as far as boats go - no boat is perfect, every boat is a compromise in some way. Boat rating 10 - Fishing crew rating on most days - 50...!!!!


----------



## D-beaux (Jan 19, 2009)

2300CC Key West: 9...solid boat/great fuel economy avg 2.7mpg. bumpy as hell doing 30kt in 2ft chop. (I pick my days)
F250 Yam: 9.5, I got a squeaky bushing I have to lube with corrosion X every few trips.
Furuno Radar (24nm range: 10)
Furuno Gp7000f, 10


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

man, I love the SeaVee 34, what a kick *** looking boat!


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

*boat rate*

all i have is a old classic that i really love, it's not fancy but it's paid for.
it's a 1971 31' bertram with 315 yanmars ..i give both the boat and motors 
a 10 ..


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

now that is a pretty boat!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Phil K, That thing is gorgeous! Beautiful lines, lots of room, some day maybe I could be so lucky!


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

thank you i really like & enjoy it.

phil


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

That and the Blackfin of a similar vintage and length are my favorites.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

there are 2 here in port a for sale ,one needs redo and the other needs a little work on it but it ready to run and go


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

hey swells how did u do in tift ???or did u fish ?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

That is a great looking boat as well, classic lines, and a great job on the refurb!


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

thanks all i need now is some of those underwater leds !!!!hint hint hint


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Old bertrams...*

Do you know what the asking prices are?? A description of the work needed also if you happen to know??

Thanks!!



phil k said:


> there are 2 here in port a for sale ,one needs redo and the other needs a little work on it but it ready to run and go


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Phil K you have one of my top 5 favorite boats of all time and probably the most beautiful of the top 5 I have every seen. i trully am envious of you and congrats for having that boat. If you don't mind I saved the picture of it running and put it in one of my files. One day I hope to have a boat as gorgeous as the one you have.

That Sea VEE is also within the top 5 and it is gorgeous too.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

2008 22 foot sea pro- bay, tournament , nice boat with 200 opi-max Boat 9 engine 9. very fuel efficient. boat has and does it all, wish it ran a bit shallower, but have had this boat in the perfect storm and made it out alive and boat did awsome


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Dark 30 said:


> Do you know what the asking prices are?? A description of the work needed also if you happen to know??
> 
> Thanks!!


Fishtruck (Rob C) owns a 31Bert in Port A that is for sale. Not sure if its one of the two referenced. Send him a PM or PM me and I'll get you his contact info.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

GhostRider said:


> Fishtruck (Rob C) owns a 31Bert in Port A that is for sale. Not sure if its one of the two referenced. Send him a PM or PM me and I'll get you his contact info.


Here's Rob's. I'm sure someone can steal it from him.

http://www.boats.com/boat-details/Bertram-Flybridge-Cruiser/15786691


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

one of the 31's is brad barwize here in port a called water world asking price not sure.the othe one belongs to arron belcher in port a u can get ahold of him at fox yach sales .it need a redo ,has gas 454 running in it ,the other on has yanmars in it ,it's read to go,.rob's it ready as well.it's a nice boat also

phil


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

phil k said:


> thanks all i need now is some of those underwater leds !!!!hint hint hint


Just look us up when you are ready! We can do it, anyhting from crazy to functional!


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a 1984 16' sportcraft cc with a 2003 75 hp mercury. 
My first boat and absolutly love it. Great to take it to the jetties and a dry ride. Great reliable powerful motor. So glad i got it almost passed up on it.

Boat: 8 has some ugly seats but will eventually get new ones
Motor: 9


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Yep the Sarita is for sale and will let her go cheap, all work done at Merrits in Fl. she is gas but at the price I will sell her a repower is in line, even if you wait a year and fish her now with the 454's. She is a great boat for Port A. I just can't get down there enough. And toooooo many of my friends have bigger and faster boats ;-)


Rob C


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

RANGER 250sportfish twin 07 mercs. 225s exl. ride 200 gals. gas #9 10 if were 40 ft


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Git r dun ! I need investors for the next bigger - faster boat. With the cash from Sarita, the money your makin' in Austin right now, I think we're upgrading to the Sea Force IX ! http://www.seaforceix.com/



fishtruck said:


> Yep the Sarita is for sale and will let her go cheap, all work done at Merrits in Fl. she is gas but at the price I will sell her a repower is in line, even if you wait a year and fish her now with the 454's. She is a great boat for Port A. I just can't get down there enough. And toooooo many of my friends have bigger and faster boats ;-)
> 
> Rob C


----------



## HUNTFISH (Jul 17, 2008)

1995 cajun bay 21 with 125 force engine...10

shallow running smooth ride floats in 8 inches gets up in 9 inches

most reliable engine made


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

GhostRider said:


> Git r dun ! I need investors for the next bigger - faster boat. With the cash from Sarita, the money your makin' in Austin right now, I think we're upgrading to the Sea Force IX ! http://www.seaforceix.com/


LOL, beautiful boat, but where's the RIB with twin Yammies, the small helicopter landing pad, and the machine gun mounts? I love the Department of Defense radar and Inter-Web domes, cool.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Restored 1988 Mako 285 with twin 300 Suzukis. Boat: 10, Motors: 10, which is why we named it "Teleia" (Greek for "Perfect Woman") When you do all the work yourself, you get to make it your dream come true, and everything will be the way you want it. 

(Unfortunately I was not in the picture)


----------



## gibbsb (Oct 24, 2004)

*Rate your boat*

Donzi 23ZF 8; Verado 300 10

Boat would need to be bigger to get a higher rating. Love the Verado. Repowered last year from a 250 EFI and the fuel consumption is only 1/3 with the Verado compared to the EFI and it is so quiet.


----------



## stexviking (Aug 9, 2009)

95 Hydrasport 21 tunnel w/ 2000 175 Oceanpro. Owned since '04.
Pro's - v. good all around boat. 70 gals fuel for those nearshore trips. Put a 657 Northstar on it for nearshore navigating. 4 years in my poss. and not a worry.
Cons - heavy for skinny bay fishing....you can idle in and out of 1' water, need 16" to get up w/o tearing up the bottom. Nearshore, out 16 miles in 3' swells anyday of the week. As for fuel, its old tech (not e-tec) 2.25 MPG 3600-4100, 2.0 mpg 4200-5200.
Would I trade it....no, but a fuel effic repower (175 e-tec) would hit it on the head. Maybe Obama will borrow some more cash from the chinese and have a marine clunker program.


----------

